# NREMT-P exam score



## fireman961 (Nov 5, 2009)

has anyone, or anyone heard of anyone taking the CAT test and reaching the 150 question limit and still passed. I just took it today an kept waiting for it to stop me and it didn't, i went all the way to 150.... i'm freaking out cause doesn't that mean i probably failed....

help


----------



## Aliakey (Nov 10, 2009)

A good friend of mine did pass in that situation.  I wouldn't panic *yet*, but might take it as a hint to study a bit more even if you do pass the examination.  

When a Paramedic decides he's done learning, it's in everyone's best interest for him to retire immediately.

Good luck!


----------

